# Demande de la pmi de laisser entrer les parents



## NounouNat2 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjours à toutes et tous,
Une collègue à moi a reçu un courrier de la pmi lui demandant de laisser entrer les parents.
Je suis un peu intriguée par cette histoire...
Apparemment, les PE des enfants que ma collègue a en accueil, se sont plaints de ne pas pouvoir entrer chez elle à l'arrivée et au départ.
Elle accueille dans son entrée à ce que j'en sais, elle n'a pas de salle dédiée, les enfants jouent dans son salon et les PE ont tous visité sa maison à l'entretien, à la signature du contrat et même à l'adaptation.
Après, elle ne laisse plus entrer pour préserver l'intimité de sa famille, elle a deux enfants en bas âge qui déjeunent quand les premiers parents arrivent le matin et son mari aussi.
De plus, elle a une famille pas du tout respectueuse de la propreté des lieux et qui fait beaucoup de réflexions sur les meubles et la déco de ma collègue, lorsqu'il y a de nouveaux achats ou de nouveaux travaux de déco de réalisé.
J'avoue que je ne sais pas quoi en penser, je me demande si ce n'est pas de l'abus de la part de la pmi.
Je lui ai conseillé de faire venir la puer pour tirer cette affaire au clair, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fais...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pffff encore n importe quoi de la part de la pmi et des PE

Elle acceuil dans son entrée donc ils sont chez elle .... Ils veulent quoi ?  pouvoir vadrouiller comme ils veulent chez votre collègue ?  

Qu elle ne se laisse pas faire par la pmi c est complètement de l abus de pouvoir 

Perso les PE ne vont pas plus loin que mon hall d entrée


----------



## Titine15 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Eh ben elle est bonne celle là. Il n'est marqué nulle part que nous devons faire rentrer les parents chez nous.
Depuis le covid plus personne rentre et je n'ai aucun pb avec les parents. Ces parents ne veulent pas un coup à boire aussi quand ils récupèrent leurs petits pfff


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Novembre 2022)

Thé et petit gâteau pendant que l Assmat lui fait les transmissions. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## B29 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Les parents rentrent dans le sas d'entrée, mais ne pénètrent plus dans la maison. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec eux.
La PMI abuse, c'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Novembre 2022)

C'est ce que je me dis aussi, ou c'est de l'abus de pouvoir de la puer ou les parents en question ont raconté autre chose.
Ça me laisse perplexe, mais ce qui est certain, c'est que j'ai bel et bien vu le courrier qu'on lui a adressé.
Moi, je laisse entrer les PE jusque dans mon salon, plus pratique pour moi, les seules fois où je ne les invitent pas à aller plus loin que l'entrée, c'est lorsque, j'accueille tôt et que mes enfants déjeunent ou si j'ai des parents qui ne se déchaussent pas. 
J'ai de la chance, pour le moment, sur 2 familles, l'une ne veut pas entrer même avec mon invitation, l'autre entre, mais ne s'éternise pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir perso depuis le confinement les PE que j'avais ne rentraient plus que dans mon sas d'entrée et c'était parfait ainsi !!! le covid a eu du bon sur ce coup-là !!! et que va dire la PMI si le covid revenait à grands pas (ce que je ne souhaite pas bien entendu 😉) alors je ne comprends pas du tout ce courrier et je demande à la PMI le pourquoi ? les PE se sont plaint d'autre chose ? BIZARRE ... en tout cas je ne cède pas !!!


----------



## pommedamour26 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Moi depuis le Covid les départs et arrivées se font à la porte et aucun soucis avec ça 
J’ai une affiche sur la porte avec la façon dont je procède et les parents sont ok avec ce fonctionnement et ça évite le piétinement des parents dans la maison 
Et les départs qui durent en longueur


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

Difficile de savoir pourquoi des PE se seront plaint? Comment la PMI considère qu'il y aurait effectivement manquement?
Je trouve ça très étrange aussi.
Perso mon entrée est ouverte sur ma pièce de vie donc aucun Parent n'a besoin de penetrer davantage dans ma maison pour voir ce qui s'y passe et c'est tant mieux car en effet s'il fallait nettoyer toute la pièce de vie après chaque PE se serait fanchement pénible.
Ce que je trouve surprenant c'est qu'en creche (ce qu'on nous demande de ressembler de plus en plus) les Parents ne vont pas plus loin non plus que l'entrée.
Je pense qu'à la place de cette collègue je ferais une réponse à ma PMI avec copie à son supérieur ainsi qu'au CD pour expliquer que je suis bien etonnée de cette demande. j'expliquerai précisément que les Parents ont tous eut l'occasion de visiter mon domicile, que leur demander de ne pas dépasser mon entrée c'est autant pour des questions d'hygiène que pour les respect de mes propres enfants (et la PMI doit prendre en compte l'interêt de tous les enfants, y compris ceux de l'AM!). Je finirais en demandant en quoi laisser toutes les familles investir mon lieu d'accueil ferait de moi une meilleure pro petite enfance?


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Moi je fais l'accueil du matin et du soir à l'EXTÉRIEUR ! juste devant la porte d'entrée !
En aucun cas ils ne rentrent chez moi.
Dans le contrat, c'est noté en rajoutant "protocole anti-covid" à côté ! 
et je ne changerai PAS mes nouvelles habitudes ! 
bon après-midi  🌻  🌻


----------



## NounouNat2 (13 Novembre 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tous les commentaires.
Ça me paraît étrange, mais j'ai pourtant bien vu la lettre où il est bien fait mention de laisser entrer les PE.
Je ne sais pas trop quoi lui conseiller, si ce n'est de contacter la pmi pour tirer cette histoire au clair.
En tous les cas, elle est très peiné et anxieuse depuis.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Perso a ça place je ne changerais pas mes habitudes d acceuil et si ça plaît pas au PE qui s en son plaint a la pmi ben il on qu a la licencié à mon avis se sont des PE bien pénible avec qui elle n est pas au bout de ses peines


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

La question c'est aussi de savoir la formulation de cette lettre.
Est ce que la PMI lui "demande de bien vouloir" car cela rassurerait les PE, peut être?
Ou bien la PMI exige sous peine de sanction?
Savoir dans quel contexte les Parents se seront plaints, qu'ont ils dit exactement et comment la PMI aura compris la situation pour penser qu'elle avait pour rôle d'envoyer ce courrier à l'AM?
La PMI doit vérifier que le lieux et la personne est apte à apporter le plein épanouissement de l'enfant favorisant son éveil, son évolution. En quoi laisser entrer les Familles dans la pièce de vie matin et soir entre dans le cadre de sa mission?

Après je me souviens d'une amie qui me raconte que son AM déménage dans une maison et que dès lors l'accueil des enfants matin et soir se faisait exclusivement au portail de la maison de l'AM sans que jamais ils n'aient été conviés, même pas une fois, à visiter le nouveau lieu d'accueil.
Je veux bien comprendre que nous les AMs pouvons souffrir du côté intrusif dans notre cocon intime qu'est notre domicile. Et même penser que seule la PMI doit pouvoir controler le lieu d'accueil et non les PE. Quand même, je trouve très étrange de verrouiller ainsi les choses, je pense qu'en tant que PE il est légitime d'avoir envie et même besoin de voir où son bébé évolue toute la journée, que ça participe au climat de confiance.

Je me souviens aussi d'un autre cas où le PE s'octroyait le droit de porter lui même son enfant arrivant au milieu de la nuit chez son AM jusque dans la chambre où il allait finir sa nuit. L'AM très dérangée par cette intrusion, se demandant s'il était légitime de sa part de ne pas le vouloir ou non? J'ai trouvé aussi tout à fait inacceptable cette intrusion sans y être invitée par l'AM...

En toute chose c'est l’excès qui pose problème.
Voilà pourquoi je m'interroge sur cette intervention de la PMI.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bin moi déjà je parle entre 4 yeux a mes PE 
Ils peuvent pas me le demander avant de se plaindre a la pmi 
Et la communication 😱
Un parents qui se plaint a la pmi pour une histoire aussi ridicule seraient vite remi a sa place


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Novembre 2022)

Moi je laisse entrer les parents dans le lieu d'accueil, en même temps je n'ai pas de hall d'entrée. Après avec des parents sans gêne comme le cas de cette ass mat (réflexions sur la déco, non respect de la propreté), je peux comprendre aussi de vouloir les restreindre au hall, ou alors une bonne discussion s'impose.


----------



## incognito (14 Novembre 2022)

pour un petit qui ne marche pas, le parent peut rentrer mais il met les sur chaussures ou est en chaussettes, non négociable

dès que l'enfant se déplace généralement le parent ne rentre plus car loulou est pressé de rentrer chez lui donc j'ouvre la porte et l'enfant met (ou on lui met) ses chaussures et pendant ce temps je fais les transmissions, sur le palier. 

cela s'est mis en place tout seul en fait, bien avant le coco


----------



## LadyA. (14 Novembre 2022)

Aucun parent ne rentre, ça a toujours été comme ça,  ils restent dans mon entrée et carrément sur le seuil qd il fait beau. 
Et ça sera toujours ainsi, quoi qu'en dise la pmi.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

MeliMelo moi aussi ils entraient avant dans mon lieu de vie puis le covid est arrivé et l'entrée dans le hall s'est fait tout naturellement et çà m'a évité de voir l'une des mamans s'assoir sur le pas de ma porte de SAM et resté à papoter un peu trop et moins le bazar également avec certains petits !!! mais de là à ce que la PMI s'en mêle je dis STOP !!! en principe les PE ont vu l'intérieur et là où dort leur enfant soit en visio pdt le coco soit lors de la signature du contrat si il en a fait la demande !!! je ne fais plus visiter d'office après quelques déconvenues de futurs PE ... et la PMI ferait mieux de s'occuper des PE mauvais payeurs et nous aider à ce niveau-là non ?


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est ce manque de communication avec les parents en question
Pourquoi n'ont ils pas simplement expliqué à votre collègue qu'ils aimeraient bien pouvoir rentrer dan son espace d'accueil
Au lieu d'aller se plaindre à la PMI

Elle aurait alors pu leur expliquer calmement le pourquoi du comment

Personnellement les parents ne rentrent chez moi que lorsque je les y invite  
L'arrivée et le départ se fait sur mon pallier
Je suis en appartement 
Les parents ne rentrent que lors des premiers entretien et lors de l'adaptation
Ensuite on reste sur le pallier 

J'ai meme une affichette sur ma porte ou il est demandé aux parents de respecter les consignes sanitaires et de rester exclusivement sur le pallier pour des raisons évidentes d’hygiène et de sécurité 

Ceci dit cela ne me surprend pas plus que cela de la part de la PMI
Ma puéricultrice m'avait fait la meme demande 
Je devais d'après elle mettre à disposition des chaussons aux parents pour qu'ils puissent rentrer et habiller leur enfant le matin et le soir 

j'ai refusé catégoriquement 
Elle n'était pas contente 

Mais avec 4 loulous en accueil qui ont tous les 4 les mêmes horaires d'arrivée et de départ c'est logistiquement impossible a réaliser
Et c'est pas la fête a neuneu  

En plus mon mari travaille en décaler donc à 18 heures il dort et n'aimerait pas avoir tous le monde dans son salon en train de jacqueter
Et mon fils de 17 ans se trimballe en slip le matin pour sortir de sa chambre et aller aux toilettes ou à la salle de bain qui sont en face de sa chambre 
Bon les mamans pourraient se rincer l’œil car il est bien foutou le fiston


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Peut être que les Parents en question ont formulé la demande à l'AM mais se sont heurtés à un refus, et peut être pas d'explication ou une qu'ils n'ont pas compris, jugée inadmissible.

Pour autant je ne vois pas comment on peut envisager de continuer à travailler ensemble sereinement s'il y a rapport de force.
Si les PE estiment que la façon de faire de leur AM ne leur convient pas ils cherchent quelqu'un d'autre et font un retrait d'enfant avec la précédente. S'ils estiment qu'il y a manquement en terme de sécurité alors oui ils font bien d'alerter la PMI mais rentrer ou non dans la pièce de vie ne remet pas en cause la sécurité. 
Est ce que l'idée ne serait pas justement d'obtenir une sorte de preuve d'un manquement (grace à la lettre de la PMI) pour justifier une rupture pour faute?
Je serais sans doute tentée d'interroger chaque PE pour savoir lequel d'entre eux est insatisfait de ma procédure, au point d'alerter la PMI?!

Ce qui est surprenant aussi c'est que la PMI n'ait pas cherché à rentrer en contacte d'abord avec l'AM pour comprendre d'où vient le problème?
Imaginons un PE soupçonneux, qui pense que Nounou cache qu'elle accueille plus d'enfant qu'elle ne devrait en ne faisant pas rentrer les PE (pour qu'ils ne le voient pas). Dans ce cas l'alerte pourrait avoir du sens. Mais alors la PMI se devrait de venir faire un contrôle inopiné et pas se contenter d'une lettre lui disant qu'elle doit accéder à cette demande des PE de pénétrer chez elle.
Au bout d'un moment ne peut on pas se demander si la lettre vient vraiment de la PMI?
C'est étrange tout ça, non?!

Alors oui je contacterai ma PMI et mon CD pour tirer tout ça au clair.


----------



## Marine35 (14 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tous les commentaires.
> Ça me paraît étrange, mais j'ai pourtant bien vu la lettre où il est bien fait mention de laisser entrer les PE.
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi lui conseiller, si ce n'est de contacter la pmi pour tirer cette histoire au clair.
> En tous les cas, elle est très peiné et anxieuse depuis.


Bonjour, votre collègue laisse entrer les p-e puisqu’ils ont accès à son entrée. C’est abusif de la part de la PMI de lui envoyer un courrier sans avoir eu sa version à elle ! Elle ne devrait pas céder et continuer à faire comme elle fait. Je n’ai pas véritablement d’entrée, les personnes arrivent directement dans le salon et cela peut-être gênant pour l’intimité du conjoint/enfants ainsi que l’éventuelle curiosité mal placée et la propreté, l’hygiène. J’ai un papa très respectueux qui reste sur le paillasson et interdit au grand frère de bouger alors que nous sommes amis et nous voyons en dehors de l’accueil


----------



## papillon (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Depuis la pandémie, idem pour moi, les PE restent à l'extérieur
c'était une chose préconisée justement
ils voudraient rentrer.. qu'ils fournissent déjà le gel hydroalcoolique, chose que peu de PE font


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Il est vrai que ça m'arrive de faire rentrer 1 parent mais à titre exceptionnel 

La dernière fois 1 maman changeait de fille au père donc elle est venue avec elle me l'a présenter normal de la faire rentrer 

1 autre fois un papa est venu récupéré sa puce qui avait de la température 
Sa fille était en train de finir son repas
Il est rentré 5 minutes le temps pour la petite de finir tranquillement de manger 

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière j'allais changer et reprendre la température d'une petite qui n'était pas bien 
Sa maman sonne au moment où j'allais faire le change
Je laisse la porte entre ouverte le temps qu'elle monte
Elle attendait sur la pallier sue j'ai terminé 
Je l'ai invité à rentrer et nous rejoindre dans la salle de bain 

Mais les parents ne rentrent pas si ce n'est pas moi qui les y invite 
Ils respectent mon domicile


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Assmatzam il peut y avoir des exceptions comme vous les avez citées mais dorénavant c'est dans mon hall !!! et toujours sur mon invitation à rentrer pas de leur initiative à eux ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
J'ai vu ma collègue ce matin, sur les temps d'éveil collecti,  elle a eu la puer de secteur au téléphone hier.
C'est bien une lettre de leur service qui a été envoyée à la suite d'une "plainte" d'une famille, concernant l'accueil dans l'entrée.
Ma collègue a bien précisé que toutes les familles étaient conviées à visiter toutes les pièces d'accueil dès le 1 er entretien, à la signature du contrat et pendant l'adaptation.
Que par la suite, pour des raisons d'hygiène, de protocole covid ET pour préserver l'intimité de sa famille, les arrivées et départs se faisaient dans l'entrée.
La puer, n'a pas dévoilé le nom de la famille en question, bien que ma collègue, sans avoir de certitude, se doute de qui se pourrait être.
La PUER a entendu ses arguments, mais lui a signifié qu'elle ne retenait pas l'argument du covid, qu'il fallait revivre normalement, que les enfants sont en contact permanent avec nous et qu'ils sont potentiellement contaminés et donc contaminants, que le covid peut s'attraper partout et que les protocoles n'existent plus à l'école.
La puer déplore que les AMs se servent de se prétexte pour continuer à accueillir même dehors pour certaines et que les enfants ne sont pas des paquets de lessive, qu'il est normal que les PE qui confient leurs enfants puissent les voir évoluer un peu au sein du groupe, qu'il faut pouvoir les rassurer et que les AM deviennent d3 plus en plus rigides.
Quant à l'argument de l'intimité familiale, elle lui a clairement dit que d'être AM impliquait le consentement de toute une famille et qu'il faut en être conscient et accepter un peu d'intrusion, sinon il ne fallait pas faire se métier.
Pour l'hygiène elle a dit qu'il fallait proposer aux PE de se défausser ou mettre des sur chaussures.
Ma collègue est dégoûtée, n'a pas la possibilité d'avoir une pièce spéciale pour l'accueil.
Du coup, elle pense arrêter, pourtant elle aime son métier et elle est vraiment super avec les enfants.
Moi j'ai beaucoup de peine pour elle et j'aimerai vraiment l'aider mais je ne sais pas comment.


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

**déchausser"*


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Dans ce cas je ferais donc un courrier RAR au CD avec copie à la PMI pour contester ce courrier que je considère abusif car il n'est écrit nul part l'obligation de faire entrer les PE matin et soir chez soi.
Cette puer' a un point de vue, qui se defend mais se conteste aussi et je demanderais clairement à ce qu'on me trouve un texte de loi mentionnant cette prétendue obligation.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@NounouNat2
Alors Dieu sait que je suis ultra remontée contre ma nouvelle Puer, contre la responsable de ma PMI.
Que si les puer trouvent les Ass Mat de plus en plus rigides.... je trouve pour ma part les Puer de plus en plus butées et rigides aussi. Et qu'elles pinaillent pour n'importe quoi.
Après.... je suis d'accord avec elle sur certains points. L'excuse Covid c'est dépassé.... A part dans les lieux médicaux (et encore), plus personne ne met de masque nulle part. Ce n'est pas parce que le PE va passer 5 mn à l'intérieur, sur le tapis de l'entrée intérieur qu'il va tout salir et contaminer tout le monde. C'est devenu n'importe quoi cette histoire de protocole sanitaire. Si vous ne voulez pas que les PE entrent, dites-leur clairement mais arrêtez avec cette histoire de Covid.
Ou alors il faut être clair dès le départ, lors de l'entretien, et dire aux PE : "par contre à part pour visiter la maison et l'adaptation, ensuite les parents ne rentrent plus..." Comme ça ils savent à quoi s'en tenir...
Je suis ass mat depuis 1993. Les parents sont toujours entrés, mais restent dans l'entrée, entre la porte, le porte-manteaux et l'escalier. Les enfants sont habillés, déshabillés, chaussés, déchaussés à cet endroit. Personne n'a idée de naviguer dans la maison. Même quand l' enfant est tout petit et que ça nécessite de l'allonger sur le canapé pour lui mettre combi ou manteau, le PE attend dans l'entrée que j'habille et lui ramène son enfant. Il n'est pas question qu'ils se déchaussent ou mettent des sur-chaussures... Ils restent dans l'entrée.... POINT.
En plus ça raccourcit les transmissions. Car s'il faut qu'ils prennent le temps de se déchausser, rechausser, on y passe une heure... Pourquoi pas un café et un Mars non plus....
La seule période où les PE ne sont pas entrés, ça a été le 1° et 2° confinement.


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, je ne sais pas si je peux lui conseiller d'aller plus haut. Nous dépendons beaucoup de la pmi pour pouvoir exercer et faire des vagues, peut se retourner contre elle.
Elle est au 36 ème dessous, pourtant une jeune collègue vraiment bienveillante, qui fait beaucoup d'activités avec ses accueillis, qui acceptent les contrats débutant tôt, pourtant pas facile avec ses deux enfants de 3 et 5 ans.
Ça me fait vraiment mal pour elle.
Elle pensait trouver du soutien auprès de la pmi, mais c'est tout le contraire


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Il n'y a qu'elle pour savoir ce qu'elle souhaite faire:

- aller plus haut pour se defendre et defendre sa façon de travailler, ne pas être la proie de cette puer
- modifier sa façon de travailler
- arreter le metier

Je ne suis pas à sa place mais si elle songe à arreter à cause de ça, foutu pour foutu est ce que ça ne vaut pas le coup de verifier si vraiment cette puer serait soutenue par le CD?


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

*Nanou91, ma collègue a toujours fait visiter plusieurs fois sa maison jusqu à l'adaptation et ensuite reçoit dans son entrée.
Elle a même écrit son fonctionnement sur son livret d'accueil qu elle fait signer aux parents.
Depuis son entrée, il n'y a aucune visibilité sur sa pièce de vie, elle a le même style de maison que moi, traversante et mitoyenne*


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, elle n'a jamais songé à arrêter avant cette histoire, au contraire, elle est très investie dans son travail.
Mais elle est très sensible, cette histoire l'a vraiment remué, du coup, elle remet tout en question


----------



## Pity (15 Novembre 2022)

Déjà j'irai plus haut, et surtout, je chercherai quel employeur a envoyé ce courrier
Je lui ferai part de ma démission...je ne pourrai continuer avec des personnes comme ça...qui ne sont même pas capables de parler à leur ass mat et de faire de la délation pour que celle ci se retrouve embêtée....


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Pour exercer notre profession il faut un peu se "blinder". En 25 ans j'en ai vu des vertes et des pas mûres et j'ai aussi côtoyé des employeurs extras et des puers plus au top que d'autres. Parfois certaines de leurs remarques m'ont fait réfléchir. Et du coup améliorer mes pratiques. Certaines autres remarques à mes yeux injustifiées ont fait l'objet de réactions écrites de ma part. Sans que cela ai d'incidences négatives pour moi. 
Après, à chacun de voir selon son caractère, sa sensibilité ou sa motivation.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Elle peut aussi se faire soutenir par ses autres employeurs qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ce courrier ainsi que les collègues qui la connaissent?


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@NounouNat2
Et bien si il est clairement stipulé qu'elle reçoit dans son entrée, où est le litige ? Les PE le savent.
Le PE n'est donc pas dehors.... Et vu qu'il vient chercher son enfant, il n'est plus l'heure pour l'enfant d'évoluer, de jouer, de naviguer dans la maison.
Il y a 2 ans et demi, la PMI est arrivée à 9h un matin, car elle avait reçu une lettre anonyme, leur disant que les enfants que j'accueille se plaignaient de leur ass mat..
Alors de un, aucun de ceux que j'avais à l'époque ne parlait. Et de deux,  je ne soupçonnais aucun de mes PE, ni en cours ni passés.
La PMI est venue, a fini par se faire à la raison qu'il s'agissait d'une dénonciation calomnieuse. Voisins ? ? ? pas les voisins proches en tout cas.... Collègue jalouse ? ? ? Possible. Je suis toujours au complet....
Toujours est-il que le soir même, j'informais TOUS mes employeurs de la surprise de la journée. J'ai été touchée des mails qu'ils ont envoyés dans la soirée en ne tarissant pas d'éloges et en disant qu'ils étaient prêts à écrire à la PMI pour leur dire à quel point ils étaient contents de moi, de mon travail, de l'accueil que j'offre à leurs enfants..
Une situation comme votre collègue, si j'avais eu un doute sur un PE, je pense que le soir, j'aurais dit *à chaque PE* : "j'ai reçu un courrier de la PMI car un de mes employeurs se plaint que je ne laisse pas entrer plus loin que le seuil, etc etc..... donc si les conditions inscrites dans le livret d'accueil posent un problème, je songe sérieusement à dire à la PMI de m'enlever dans ce cas l'agrément, suite à quoi les contrats devront se finir".

Vous verrez tout de suite quel PE réagit comment. .... Entre ceux qui n'y sont pour rien et qui vont avoir un gros coup de stress que vous décèlerez tout de suite, et celui qui réagira moins ou la mettre en veilleuse....


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Ce qui est aussi un peu etrange c'est que la PMI a fait un courrier sans même d'abord demandé à l'AM ce qu'il en était?
Donc la puer' a pris pour argent content les dires d'un PE: ça pose un problème aussi.

Pour moi il y a vraiment matière à monter plus haut mais c'est à elle de voir ce qu'elle veut faire.


----------



## Marie06 (15 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour c'est une très bonne tactic proposée. Moi aussi les parents n entrent pas chez moi. Jamais eu de problème. Mais une chose est sûre la puériculture n a pas le droit de dicter une organisation. Dans un cas pareil je ne changerai rien. On va pas t enlever un agrément pour ça. Faut pas pousser quand même !_


----------



## Tiphain (15 Novembre 2022)

Il faut faire une réponse à ce courrier directement au Président du Conseil Départemental:
- rappeler tout d'abord, qu'aucun texte ne nous oblige à faire rentrer les parents chez nous
- que vous avez pris le temps de faire visiter votre maison lors du premier entretien et lors de l'adaptation
- qu'il s'agit aussi de votre maison et que vous vous devez aussi de respecter la vie privée de votre famille
- que le but n'est pas que tous les matins vous deviez relaver l'entiereté de votre maison après le passage de chaque parent tous les matins en présence des enfants accueillis puisque les parents ne vont pas pour 3 minutes se déchausser mais ils auront tous le temps de salire votre intérieur en pataugeant dans la salle de vie, voir d'être entrainé par leurs enfants, dans votre cuisine ou les chambres
- que le but n'est pas que tous les soirs vous deviez relaver l'entiereté de votre maison après le passage de chaque parent tous les soirs en présence de certains enfants accueillis puisque les parents ne vont pas pour 5 minutes se déchausser mais ils auront tous le temps de salire votre intérieur en pataugeant dans la salle de vie, voir d'être entrainé par leurs enfants, dans votre cuisine ou les chambres
L'hygiène de votre maison étant une priorité pour la bonne santé de leurs enfants, cela ne parait pas fous de penser que laisser les parents dehors et une bonne idée évite que l'ass mat se disperse dès le matin à faire des taches ménagères au lieu de s'occuper des enfants déjà présent.
ect......


----------



## B29 (15 Novembre 2022)

Voilà pourquoi avec mon mari, nous avons pris la décision il y a quelques années de faire un sas d'entrée (ressemble à une petite véranda vitrée. Il fait environ 5m2 avec vestiaire).
Les parents ont l'autorisation d'y entrer sans sonner et ils toquent à la porte d'entrée. Les arrivées et les départ se font dans cet espace. 
Ils comprennent très bien, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec aucun parent.


----------



## ChantalGoya (15 Novembre 2022)

Lors du 1er rdv, je donne le ton de suite :
"Bonjour, merci de vous déchausser et de vous laver les mains (WC du bas avec lave mains)"

L'opération est renouvelée à chacun des entretiens avant signature.

Et aucun parent par la suite ne demande à aller plus loin que le sas d'entrée..... Surtout quand il est pressé 😁


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Ma collègue pense savoir qu'elle est la famille qui s'est plainte. La famille en question a une sorte de "jalousie" remarque dès qu'il y a changement de décoration, un nouveau meuble et fais des réflexions sur le fait qu'elle et son mari doivent avoir les moyens pour investir autant dans l'amélioration de leur habitat.
Elle n'a pas de certitude, mais de gros soupçons.
Quoiqu'il en soit, ce courrier et la discussion avec la puer l'ont pas mal ébranlé.
Ce qui est certain, c'est que nous sommes nombreuses à vouloir l'épauler, prêtes à faire des courriers s'il le faut et qu'elle le souhaite


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Alors je pense qu'il faut le lui dire que vous êtes toutes prêtes à signer un courrier de soutient car c'est peut être ce qui l'aidera à faire valoir ses droits, celui de ne pas être mise en defaut par la PMI.


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Oui Griselda, nous lui avons toutes dit qu'elle pouvait compter sur nous, quoiqu'elle décide.
Il me semble que la puer a un peu exagérée, sur ce coup là


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que c'est très exagéré, on frise le harcèlement moral.
Elle donne son point de vue personnel mais ne peut utiliser ce point de vue, son opinion pour faire injonction à l'AM.
De plus elle ne s'enquiert même pas d'abord de ce qu'en dit l'AM avant d'envoyer ce courrier.
Qu'elle l'a contacte en lui expliquant qu'un PE (dont elle n'a pas le droit de dire le nom) lui rapporte un fait ennuyeux et qu'elle aimerait en discuter avec elle. Qu'elle argumente pour faire changer d'avis l'AM si elle veut mais ce courrier est clairement abusif.

J'entends les arguments de la puer' et je la rejoins mais je considère que nous avons le droit de voir les choses différemment à ce sujet tant que la sécurité des enfants est respectée.
Et je pense que si cette collègue ne se laisse pas faire, surtout si elle est soutenue par ses autres PE (et même des anciens PE), par ses collègues aussi et que ce courrier est contesté auprès de ses supérieurs, la puer' n'aura pas forcément gain de cause. Avoir peur d'être embêtée ne devrait pas être un argument pour se taire, encore moins si ça pourrait lui faire raccrocher son tablier...

Cette dernière trouve que les AMs sont de plus en plus casse pieds à ne plus vouloir que les PE rentrent chez elles?
C'est peut être parce qu'on nous demande de plus en plus d'être professionnelles, comme les crèches et pratiquement devrions nous nous débarrasser de notre famille durant nos temps d'accueil mais qu'on ne nous apprends pas comment nous faire respecter en tant que pro petite enfance et non comme "un mode d'accueil familiale/corvéable à merci". Je suis archi d'accord que notre famille doit être d'accord avec notre projet pro qui est à notre domicile mais ce n'est possible que s'ils se sentent pleinement respectés eux aussi, non?!
Je n'ai jamais ressentis de difficulté à faire respecter mon interieur et ma famille (j'ai de la chance sans doute) et donc je fais facilement rentrer chez moi les PE mais si je n'y arrivais pas, à force d'abus, oui surement que moi non plus je ne voudrais plus que les PE rentrent chez moi...

Et il est certain que je mettrais les pieds dans le plat avec mes PE pour débusquer le fourbe et le virer dès que possible: je lui rendrais service puisqu'il trouve à redire sur ma façon de faire!


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

Oui Griselda, même si certains arguments peuvent s'entendre de la part de la pmi, sur ce point, je trouve que c'est de l'abus.
D'autant que notre collègue fait visiter sa maison dès le 1er entretien et jusqu'à l'adaptation, que les parents ne sont pas reçus dehors, mais dans l'entrée, que c'est inscrit dans son livret d'accueil ou toutes les raisons sont évoquées, que ce livret est signé par les parents.
Je pense qu'il n'y a aucun.manquement de sa part et je trouve très injuste ce qui lui arrive.
Elle accueille tôt, ses enfants et son mari déjeunent dans le salon lorsque les enfants arrivent, elle n'a pas de salle dédiée.
Je comprends aussi qu'elle veuille préserver les siens.
Les parents ne sont tout de même pas dehors.
A l'école et à la crèche, les PE ne se baladent pas dans les locaux !


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Re. si les PE ont signé le fait qu'elle les recevra eux et leur enfant dans son entrée je ne vois pas où est le problème ils sont au courant alors pourquoi aller se plaindre à la PMI ??? je pense que les PE "incriminés" et sur lesquels elle a de gros soupçons sont des jaloux ... il faut qu'elle retrouve un autre contrat et démissionne d'avec eux ! mais comme dit Nanou expliquer à chacun de ses PE qu'elle a reçu un courrier sur ce fait et qu'elle ne comprend vraiment pas puisqu'ils ont signé ??? elle verra bien leur tête et pourra avec certitude savoir que ce sont bien ceux qu'elles soupçonnent (ou alors ce sont de bons comédiens)! en tout cas faire un courrier vis à vis de cette puer ce n'est pas normal cet acharnement surtout sans qu'elle n'ait eu d'appel avant de la part de la PMI pour explication "croire un PE" est devenu monnaie courante et c'est très dommageable pour notre métier !!! courage à elle ... elle n'est pas seule apparemment puisque vous êtes prêtes à lui donner votre aide mais je comprends qu'elle soit chamboulée surtout par tant d'incompréhension ... courrier au CG et à la PMI ne pas se laisser faire si elle n'a pas plus confiance au moins qu'elle ne se laisse pas intimider et dise ce qu'elle a sur le coeur avant !!!


----------



## LaNorvégienne (16 Novembre 2022)

Je lis pleins de choses sur ce forum et je suis stupéfaite de la difficulté en France d'exercer. Il y a très peu d'assistantes maternelles à domicile en Norvège, mais beaucoup de crèches, micro crèches et même dans les structures, en Norvège, il y a beaucoup plus de souplesse qu'ici.
Nous avons un concept, une approche assez familiale et cool.
Pour moi, je laisse entrer les parents dans mon salon cocon pour ceux qui le souhaitent et je m'arrange pour que mon mari ou enfant ne soient pas dérangés pendant leur repas du matin (même si eux ne sont pas dérangés de prendre leur repas si les parents sont là, ) c'est plutôt l'inverse qui se produit, en fait.
Pour l'hygiène des lieux, là aussi, je trouve qu'en France, il y a beaucoup de crispations. Proposer pour l'amie de la postante des surchaussures des patins, ou de se déchausser, se laver les mains avec gel ou à l'eau si c'est possible. La plupart du temps, les parents pressés, d'eux mêmes ne souhaitent pas entrer, du moins le matin, car se déchausser et se laver les mains prend du temps.
Le soir, si les parents s'éternisent, je peux comprendre que certaines ne font plus entrer dans leur salon. Pour celles qui ont des pièces à part, c'est plus facile, il y a moins de tensions, même si les parents restent un peu, ça n'impacte pas la famille de l'assistante maternelle, qui peuvent continuer leur petite vie. C'est peut être l'am qui risque d'en avoir marre et vouloir finir sa journée (ce qui est compréhensible aussi).
La pmi est dure, je trouve, sur cette histoire, du moment que les parents sont prévenus du fonctionnement de l'assistante maternelle et qu'ils l'ont choisi en conséquence, il ne devrait pas avoir de sujet.
C'est dommage, je crois qu'il y a souvent un manque de communication et que la majorité des conflits pourraient être réglés si les gens communiquaient mieux. Après, même avec toute la bienveillance du monde, il y a des situations, où la communication ne peut pas tout régler, et c'est regrettable


----------



## ChantalGoya (16 Novembre 2022)

C'est quand même incroyable d'en arriver là pour "une simple divergence de point d'accueil de l'enfant"....

Perso, je prendrai le temps avec chaque famille d'expliquer le contenu du courrier, les possibles conséquences et le fait surtout que cela a forcément gâché la relation de confiance.
Que du coup, je demande à la famille à l'origine de cela d'avoir l'honnêteté et le courage de me le dire en face.

Qu'une discussion entre adultes est nécessaire pour définir l'avenir de cette relation de travail.

Ainsi, en  pointant personne du doigt, tu laisses la possibilité à cette famille de réfléchir à son acte.

Mais surtout, tu réaffirmes auprès de tous ta position de ne pas souhaiter que chaque PE rentre plus loin que le sas d'entrée pour des raisons d'hygiène.
Que toutefois, si qqun veut accompagner son enfant plus loin c'est uniquement et uniquement si il se déchausse et se lave les mains.
Que tu te réserves le droit de demander à ce PE de quitter les lieux si cela met les enfants en difficulté émotionnel et que de toute façon, c'est juste pour accompagner l'enfant jusqu'à la "zone de jeu" et repartir rapidement.
Que bien sur il n'est pas envisageable d'arriver plus tôt que l'heure prévue pour ne pas être en retard ensuite........ 

Ce qui demande d'avoir du temps de toute façon..... Et peu de PE ont ce temps là.

Après, ça me fait quand même sourire "ne pas accueillir sur son temps de travail de personnes étrangères" et désolée mais les PE sont des étrangers au cercle familiale non pris en compte lors de la visite pour l'agrément....
Ce qui du coup, vaudrait aval écrit de la puer pour chaque famille ?? A elle de prendre la responsabilité d'autoriser des étrangers à entrer chez nous.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

ChantalGoya j'ai fait récemment cette remarque lors d'une formation sur l'allaitement maternel organisée par la pmi et animée par une puer. Celle ci nous expliquait qu'il était important de favoriser l'allaitement maternel et de ne pas refuser l'accès à notre domicile en journée à une maman qui souhaiterait allaiter son enfant. 
Je suis intervenue en disant qu'il me semblait difficile de répondre à ce type de demande, notre agrément étant accordé avec restrictions liées aux personnes susceptibles d'être présentes sous notre toit durant notre temps de travail, personnes notifiées sur notre demande d'agrément et devant justifier d'un casier judiciaire vierge. Or, nous ne savons pas si c'est le cas pour nos employeurs. 
Là, gêne de la part de la puer. Elle a fini par admettre que dans ce cas il faudrait un accord écrit de la mission agrément.


----------



## NounouNat2 (16 Novembre 2022)

Avec certaines de mes collègues, nous avons préparé une lettre pour la pmi, le CD, avec toutes nos signatures, reprenant points par points ce qui nous semble abusif  et contraire à notre agrément (ce que Catie et ChantalGoya) ont bien décrit.
Nous n'attendons plus que le feu vert, de notre collègue.
C'est tellement injuste et infondé qu'on ne peut pas laisser passer.
Il faudrait s'entendre tout de même, d'un côté on nous demande d'être professionnelle et de se câler au plus près de ce qui se fait en crèche et de l'autre, il faudrait être plus dans un accueil familial.
Chacun(e) "dit la sienne", d'une puer à une autre, d'un CD à un autre etc...
A un moment donné, il faudrait avoir une ligne Nationale claire, lisible pour toutes et tous


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Novembre 2022)

La norvégienne avant le COVID les PE rentraient tous chez moi et même filaient dans le jardin récupérer leur enfant et il faut passer par ma SAM et ma véranda et cela ne me gênait pas et j'en profitais pour papoter puisqu'on n'a pas le "droit" de le faire d'après la PMI mais je m'en moque ! bon après il y a les PE incrustes les avant-derniers étaient de ce genre ... donc quand il y a eu les restrictions d'entrée dans nos maisons j'ai profité de cette "aubaine" pour ne laisser entrer les PE que dans mon entrée et j'ai continué ainsi depuis ces dernières années ... donc oui je suis d'accord avec vous que nous pouvons être plus strictes dans nos arrivées et départ ... mais en tout cas je fais à ma façon et je n'ai d'ailleurs pas respecté le port du masque ni imposer à mes PE !!! En fait chacune fait bien comme elle le veut mais en tout cas on ne m'impose rien et perso plus que 1 mois 1/2 dans ce métier et ce sera la retraite !!!


----------



## Capri95 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
C'est clairement de l'abus.. et puis quoi encore ! je me demande parfois si ce n'est pas pour éteindre le métier qu'il y a tellement d'abus en tout genres.. l'état se rend t'il compte de ce qu'il est en train de faire ? déjà le manque de place en crèche est criante, les personnelles non formés que l'état veut recruter..
Nous sommes des professionnelles qui nous formons en se sens qui somment habiliter pour accueillir des enfants et la on nous tire dans les pattes, tout et son contraire l'état fonce dans le mur en nous emportant avec lui.
Si les PE ne devaient ne plus que compter sur les crèches et ben.. des mères ne sont pas prêtes de retravailler, ou est l'économie dans tout cela, la croissance ou la natalité ? qui il faut le rappeler cette dernière est en berne.


----------



## Tiphain (16 Novembre 2022)

La Norvégienne, Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.
Ce n'est pas parce que nous habitons et travaillons chez nous, que les parents doivent se sentir libres de faire n'importe quoi.
Et ce n'est pas un problème de souplesse ou de bienveillance, il faut arrêter là, nous avons le droit de faire aussi respecter notre intérieur et nos horaires de travail.
Si un parent doit venir chercher son enfant à 17h et qu'il arrive la bouche en coeur sans s'excuser à 17h15 voir plus, j'ai le droit d'être en colère et j'ai aussi le droit de ne pas vouloir que les parents se balladent chez moi à longueur de temps, le matin, le soir, et qu'il se croit comme chez eux.
Le respect de mon lieu de travail est indispensable pour faire mon travail correctement et il est hors de question que je laisse les parents rentrer chez moi matin et soir.
Alors depuis le COVID est même avant les parents ont accès à mon domicile lors de l'entretien, parfois lors d'une matinée est c'est tout, le reste du temps, ils attendent dehors et y a pas de discussions possibles que la PMI soit d'accord ou pas c'est ma façon de faire.
Ma maison est faite de tel façon qu'il serait obligé de traverser la moitié de ma maison, de jouer les voyeurs et j'ai horreur de cela, si ils ne sont pas contents ou d'accord et bien tant pis pour eux.

Les PMI et les puers nous prennent de plus en plus pour des mini crèches ou veulent en tous les cas nous transformer pour que nous nous installions dans des MAM ou dans des salles à part de nos maisons pour ressembler de plus en plus à des crèches, des structures, ce qui est abérrant c'est que certaines ass mats rentrent dans ce jeu et pour X raisons, faciliter de travail ou je ne sais quoi d'autres rentrent dans ce jeu. Ce n'est pas pour moi en tout cas, la bonne évolution de cette profession qui va disparaitre petit à petit, nous n'accueillerons plus à notre domicile, il n'y aura plus que des MAM, des micro crèches, des crèches, ect.....et notre profession disparaitra grâce à certaines, et à l'état.


----------



## NounouNat2 (16 Novembre 2022)

Tiphain, je ne sais pas si la profession disparaîtra, je n'ai pas de boule de cristal (même si j'aimerai😉), mais que celle-ci soit la proie de bouleversements profonds (bons ou mauvais) ça, oui !
J'ai, tout comme ma collègue, (ici, toutes les maisons se ressemblent), une maison mitoyenne, traversante, c'est à dire qu'il faut traverser la petite entrée, la cuisine ouverte (ou non) pour accéder au séjour.
Tout comme ma collègue, je n'ai pas de salle dédiée (par choix, j'ai préféré les chambres en rdc pour mes accueillis, plutôt qu'une salle de jeux). Pour moi, ayant des ados qui sont plus souvent dans leurs chambres que dans le séjour, je ne vois aucun inconvénient et j'invite mes PE employeurs à venir déposer et récupérer leurs enfants dans mon séjour, s'ils le souhaitent, (plus pratique pour moi) et dès lors qu'ils respectent l'hygiène des lieux et qu'ils ne s'éternisent pas (ouf, pour le moment, ils sont tous ok), MAIS,  il en est tout autrement pour ma collègue, qui a ses enfants petits, en train de déjeuner en pyjama, lorsqu'elle commence sa journée (très tôt), avec une famille qui ne respecte absolument pas l'hygiène des lieux et bien d'autres choses, que je tairai, ici, car ma collègue ne souhaite pas que j'en fasse mention.
Alors, dans ce contexte, même si je procède différemment d'elle, parce que, je peux me le permettre, je la soutiens à 100% et ne suis pas la seule.
Les PE, ne s'insurgent pas contre les crèches, les MAMs et les écoles de ne pouvoir se balader dans les locaux pour pouvoir observer leurs enfants en plein jeux ou de pouvoir rester (hors adaptation).
Alors pourquoi en faire toute une histoire chez les AM ?


----------



## Tanteline (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Les parents sont accueillis dans l entrée et ils ne rentrent pas dans mon domicile. Je me demande si ses infirmières de pmi ont du bon sens. Et pourquoi pas leur servir l apero aussi non mais on va où. Ce n est pas parce qu on travaille dans notre domicile qu on doit laisser rentrer tout le monde on ne peut pas recevoir de la famille alors les parents encore moins


----------



## Tiphain (16 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat 2, je suis d'accord sur le fait, qu'il va y avoir des grands changements et cela va être très durs pour nous

Ce qui est anormal c'est que les PMI et les puers en particuliers se permettent de demander des choses qui sont hors du référenciel et c'est essentiel de se battre contre le système dans ce cas.
Nous ne sommes que peu de choses par rapport à ce système mais si nous nous permettons de mettre les pieds dans le plat à chaque fois que les puers font du zèle, que nous protestions auprès des Présidents de Conseil Départementaux, voir plus haut et bien, y a des chances que nous finissions par avoir gain de cause, je l'espère


----------



## Samantha6 (17 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi lors de mon renouvellement la puéricultrice m'a parlé du fait de laisser entrer les parents et qu'il n'ya plus de restriction covid, ben voyons🤔 je lui ai dis s'il y'a besoin de discuter oui, si non je ne fais le podium matin et soir. L'acceuil se fait à l'entrée, mon salon a une grande porte double volets, donc les enfants déjà présents sont visibles. Après s'ils veulent rentrer pas de problèmes, hoter les chaussures à l'entrée, ça décourage vivement. Hé oui, on nettoie poyr que l'espace reste saint et hors de question de me ramener les saletés extérieures pour les enfants à 4 pâtes.


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

bonjour à toutes,

Je viens de tomber (ça va je ne me suis pas fait mal   ) sur un article du ouest FR*nce dans lequel il est écrit "*qu'une assistante maternelle gardait 15 enfants en même temps au lieu de trois. Elle aurait profité des restrictions liées au covid pour accroître son activité. ELLE aurait modifiée les conditions d'accueil en raisons des gestes barrières ; les PE sont désormais priés d'amener leur petit devant le porche et ne doivent plus entrer à l'intérieur de la maison" .*

Je pense que c'est (en partie) à cause de ça..... les PE qui n'ont pas confiance et qui "se font des films"...... 

en tout cas moi je reste sur mes positions ! ACCUEIL A L'EXTÉRIEUR !!!


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Tatynou1 mais dans le cas où le PE s'inquiète de savoir si l'AM respecte bien son Agrément et en réfère, à juste titre, à la PMI, celle ci doit alors se déplacer pour venir controler et pas se contenter de faire une injonction: "laissez entrer les Parents chez vous". Ce n'est pas à eux de nous controler!


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi @Griselda


----------



## Titine15 (18 Novembre 2022)

Ah oui j'ai vu ça aussi
 Eh ben purée comment elle faisait avec 15 enfants ? Quelle horreur, elle devait être rincée à la fin de la journée.


----------



## Titine15 (18 Novembre 2022)

Par contre elle elle devait les gagner ses 3 SMIC même beaucoup plus avec tous ces salaires


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

15 enfants et personnes ne s'en ait rendu compte 
cat même sans rentrer dans dans la maison, ça devait faire énormément de bruit, les parents devaient bien se croiser...
tous les soins ne devaient âs être fait...


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

peut-être qu'elle avait 15 contrats "temps partiel" c'est tout ..... 15 enfants en même temps dans une maison normale c'est tout simplement IMPOSSIBLE !!!

15 chaises +  grandes tables  ???  ou combien de chaises hautes ???

ET PUIS  15 LITS ???  même si c'est que des matelas au sol, il faut quand même BEAUCOUP d'espace nan ????


----------



## Nounousand02 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bisar cette histoire et pajemploi c'est rendu compte de rien. Ou alors c'étais au Black


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

Nounousand02 a dit: 


> Ou alors c'étais au Black


 3 déclarés et *12 au black*  ????? ................... TRES TRES TRES risqué quand même (même avec 1 .....)


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Ça voudrait dire que 12 familles étaient ok pour ne pas déclarer cette am alors qu'elles lui confiaient leurs enfants ! 
🤔


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> ok pour ne pas déclarer


et donc* TOUS CES PE NE PERCEVAIENT PAS LE CMG ?????*? 

ça m'étonnerait FORTEMENT qu'aucun ne souhaitait bénéficier de cette aide là, qui leur permet de régler AUMOINS la moitié voir les 3/4 du salaire de l'AM ...........................

bizarre ............. vraiment bizarre ....................


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

c'est vraiment étrange !
les parents qui veulent une ass mat au black c'est généralement car l'enfant a plus de 6 ans


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Novembre 2022)

Quand je suis allée à ma formation il y a bientôt une trentaine d'années c'était courant que des ass mat aient des enfants non déclarés ou une grande quantité ... par contre les dames de la PMI qui étaient là (et cela m'a marqué !) disaient qu'elles étaient au courant que certaines ass mat avaient au moins 10 enfants le mercredi donc en périscolaire et déclarés comment ??? bref elles laissaient faire car c'était des bonnes ass mat ... quand je vois que maintenant elles nous enquiquinent pour un dépassement d'heures entre 2 enfants cela a bien changé !!! à méditer ...


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

Le mois dernier, dans mon département, 2 retraits d'agrément, l'une accueillait 14 enfants et l'autre 16!


----------



## Caro35 (18 Novembre 2022)

Il y a quelques années avec une collègue on avait compté combien de contrats avait une autre collègue que l’on ne voyait jamais sortir de chez elle (pas de balade, pas d’activité à l’extérieur…) : elle avait au moins 8 contrats dont des temps pleins ! Et parmi eux le fils de la responsable du RPE ! Hallucinant 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Caro35 (18 Novembre 2022)

Elle travaille toujours et maintenant il y a une MAM juste à côté de chez elle. Je pense que si les nanas de la MAM s’en aperçoivent elles la dénonceront (puisque dans ma commune on se fait dénoncer pour tout et n’importe quoi !)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. Rien d'étonnant, pour avoir des revenus corrects,  certaines sms qui sont au minimum multiplient les contrats avec la complaisance des PMis, des RPE. Oui, car aucune notion des amplitudes horaires max, (pas grave'si on travaille,3366h), pas grave on accueille en horaires atypiques puisque non,, ça n'existe pas dans notre departement, et en plus ça nous arrange que vous puissiez prendre ce contrat pour ce pare't vraiment dans le besoin,  oui même à 4h du matin ! Ça dépasse les 13h ? Oh si vous vous en sentez capable c'est bon !

Alors oui rien d'étonnant !


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Caro35, elle profite peut être de son jardin avec ses accueillis. Es tu certaine qu'elle ne sorte jamais avec ses accueillis ? 
Là où j'exerce je croise rarement des collègues. Pourtant ma maison est située à une cinquantaine de mètres d'une grande coulée verte très agréable pour les promenades. 
Pour croiser la plupart de mes collègues il faudrait que j'aille à la boulangerie ou dans les autres commerces de bouche de ma commune sur mon temps de travail ou aux heures de sortie des écoles. 
Faire ses courses semble une activité très prisée par certains au quotidien.


----------



## Caro35 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que comme elle dépasse LARGEMENT son agrément elle ne sort peut-être que dans son petit jardin. Et maintenant qu’elle a une MAM comme voisine, elle va sûrement faire encore plus attention… je suppose.
Quand je fais mes balades je croise souvent les mêmes personnes (petit bourg) mais jamais elle. Elle se dit « solitaire » auprès de ses PE, qu’elle a tout ce qu’il faut en matériel d’éveil pour se justifier de ne pas aller aux ateliers du RPE. Tu m’étonnes, ses accueillis sont déjà sociabilisés avec tous les autres copains et copines 😂


----------



## Nounousand02 (18 Novembre 2022)

Voici ce que dis l'article. 


Plusieurs familles ont porté plainte et l’agrément de la nounou a été retiré

Nombre de familles qui faisaient appel à cette assistante maternelle basée en Vendée se sentent flouées. Et on comprend bien pourquoi. D’après Ouest-France, cette femme résidant à Talmont-Saint-Hilaire avait l’agrément pour prendre en charge trois enfants de moins de trois ans. Mais il semblerait que ce chiffre ait été régulièrement dépassé. Et même explosé.


D’après la Protection maternelle infantile, jusqu’à 15 enfants ont été accueillis dans cette maison. Pour obtenir ce chiffre, la PMI s’est basée sur les dossiers de Prestation d’accueil du jeune enfant (PAJE) que les parents doivent remplir pour obtenir une aide de la CAF. Elle a perdu son agrément cet été, après avoir été convoquée par le conseil départemental de Vendée. Des familles ont porté plainte.

Echelonnement des départs et arrivées pour que les parents ne se croisent pas
Selon Ouest-France, la situation de « surpopulation » aurait démarré au moment de l’arrivée du Covid-19. Profitant de l’épidémie pour imposer des nouvelles règles sanitaires, la nounou laisse les parents déposer leurs enfants devant la maison en laissant les affaires sur une table à l’extérieur. Les parents se croisent mais ce sont toujours les mêmes. Et pour cause. L’assistante maternelle aurait mis en place un échelonnement des arrivées et départs afin que les parents ne se doutent de rien. L’enquête a démontré que sept à dix enfants pouvaient être présents simultanément dans la maison.


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

ça alors, quelle organisation! elle devrai travailler au gouvernement, elle redresserai vite fait la France!
D'après ce que j'ai eu comme retour de CCPD, il y a eu 2 AM, en Vendée à se faire retirer leurs agréments, une pour 16 enfants, et l'autre pour 14, certains journalistes se trompent, mais à ce niveau là, on n'est plus à 1 enfant près


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Quelle horreur!
Perso je trouve que 4 c'est déjà beaucoup... je me sens feignasse tout à coup... allez vive le WE!


----------



## Orlhad (19 Novembre 2022)

Aaaah ! 16 enfants accueillis ! Mais c'est une médaille qu'il faut lui décerner 😄 .


----------



## LadyA. (19 Novembre 2022)

Bon j'ai pas tout lu...
Perso, ça ne me pertuberait pas le moins du monde, je continuerai à accueillir ds mon entrée,  avec mon rideau qui masque entièrement les autres pièces. 
J'aurais une discussion avec tous mes p.e en leur expliquant que rien ne changera car aucune loi ne peut m'obliger à ce que ma maison devienne un hall de gare.
Nos familles font assez de sacrifices comme ça,  à entendre pleurer crier hurler, voir des jouets partout, etc. .. donc hors de question que des EMPLOYEURS se permettent de rentrer ds mon salon le matin et le soir, c'est une intrusion extrêmement malsaine.


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Novembre 2022)

15 enfants, mama mia ! Quel courage et quelle organisation ! Surtout pour que les parents ne se croisent jamais, elle a fait fort !
En ce qui concerne ma collègue, aucun soupçons de dépassement.
Elle participe aux activités de la ludothèque toutes les semaines, fréquente la médiathèque et se promène tous les jours avec nous dans le quartier.
La demande de la pmi, n'en fait aucunement mention dans son courrier.
Du coup, son mari a prit le "bouillon" et veux "défoncer l'entrée"


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Décembre 2022)

Des nouvelles et des bonnes !
Nous avons envoyé le courrier au CD, signé par quelques AM.
Notre collègue a eu la visite d'une autre puer (pas celle du courrier initial).
Après échanges, la puer qui est venue (bienveillante et à l'écoute) a considéré que notre collègue n'avait commis aucune faute, du moment que les parents avaient accès à toutes les pièces d'accueil de la maison aux premiers entretiens et jusqu'à l'adaptation, il était normal de les accueillir dans l'entrée, pour le respect de l'hygiène des lieux, pour la prévention covid, pour l'intimité de sa famille et notamment de ses jeunes enfants.
Elle l'a même félicité pour l'agencement de son entrée pour les loulous.
Inutile de vous préciser qu'elle est plus que soulagée, elle qui se posait des questions et qui remettait en doute son métier.
Par contre, avec les PE qui se sont plainds, la confiance est rompue.
Les deux autres familles l'a soutenait aussi à 100%.
Moralité, il faut savoir faire bloc dans notre profession quand il y a abus
Seul(e)s on ne peut pas grand chose, parfois, alors que l'union fait la force.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour et bravo pour cette réussite !  Oui l'union fait la force...j'ai l'impression que les ass.mats se réveillent enfin !


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai qu'un mot : *BRAVO*


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Décembre 2022)

La seule question posée et c'est tout à fait compréhensible qui lui a été demandé, vu qu elle n'a pas de visibilité sur son salon depuis son entrée, c'est son organisation et sa surveillance durant les transmissions.
Comme ma collègue a un parc pour mettre en sécurité le plus jeune et qu'elle emmène avec elle les deux plus grands, il n'y a aucun soucis.
Pour Métal et Nanou, oui l'union fait la force. Il ne faut pas rester isolé, se battre ensemble, surtout quand les accusations sont infondées ou abusives.
La puer a été à l'écoute et pragmatique.
De plus, notre collègue est très appréciée, c'était tellement injuste pour elle.
Avec les PE en question, la confiance est tellement rompue, que ma collègue leur a annoncé sa démission.


----------



## Titine15 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ahben elle a bien fait de démissionner. Qu'ils se débrouillent maintenant à trouver une assmat qui les fais rentrer chez elle 😡🤬


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

Voilà une excellente nouvelle!
J'étais bien certaine qu'il ne fallait pas laisser faire ce scandale et je ne me gênerais pas pour faire remonter au CD ce courrier abusif de la 1ere puer' qui s'est permis de porter un jugement sur le seul dire d'un PE sans venir verifier par elle même. Je n'hesiterais pas à employer les mots de harcellement moral car qu'on nous controle est tout à fait normal et même rassurant pour tout le monde, y compris nous même, mais un avertissement sans controle est abusif et certainement une faute professionnelle.

Elle a bien fait de démissionner, encore qu'il n'est pas normal non plus que ce soit une démission qui la prive de ses droits quand là encore on serait en droit de se dire qu'il y a eut malveillance et harcellement du PE en formulant cette plainte infondée... si ce n'est que l'AM ne pourra pas prouver de qui vient la plainte puisque la PMI a interdiction de devoiler l'identité du plaignant...

Quoi qu'il arrive transmet lui de notre part toutes nos felicitations car je suis certaine qu'elle se retrouve à présent grandie de s'être battue et encouragée par cette 2eme puer' qui elle fait son travail comme il se doit en venant verifier et en prenant en compte AUSSI les enfants de l'AM


----------



## nounou ohana (2 Décembre 2022)

bravo à notre collègue qui ne s'est pas laissé faire.. 
une étape à le fois les filles... les consciences s'éveillent et c'est une bonne chose.

Au lieu de nous tirer dans les jambes il faut s'entraider nous sommes toutes dans le même bain.

par chez moi je rigole ce sont les formations du samedi qui se retrouvent annulées parce qu'au final les filles se rebellent et refusent de donner leurs temps libre ..le relai est dépité 😁
Hier le relai nous dit que pour le spectacle de noel les parents sont conviés... une de mes collègue est allé plus vite que moi en disant " je ne leur propose même pas, puisqu'ils ont déjà des difficultés à se libérer pour aller consulter le médecin quand l'enfant est malade.." j'en pense tout autant


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Décembre 2022)

Oui Griselda, c'est une belle et mérité victoire !
Pour sa démission, elle perd ses ARE, c'est moche, surtout qu'elle n'avait rien à se reprocher, mais je la comprend, comment travailler sereinement avec cette famille après une histoire pareille ?
Je l'ai vu au 36 ème dessous, elle songeait même à arrêter le métier. C'est une jeune collègue très sensible, elle a vraiment été très secouée, son mari également.
Elle ne devrait pas à avoir de mal à retrouver bien vite, elle est très appréciée par les PE, passés et présents.
Elle est déjà en recherche active, elle a un préavis d'un mois


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

Voilà une situation, quitte à perdre tous ses droits, où j'aurais alors été tenté par l'abandon de poste pure et simple... pour l'instant un abandon d eposte n'est toujours pas une demission!


----------



## Marine35 (2 Décembre 2022)

C’est une bonne chose pour elle et merci à vous et vos collègues de l’avoir soutenue ! Bravo !!! Très bel exemple de solidarité


----------



## Marine35 (2 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda j’aurais été tentée également de ne plus ouvrir ma porte à ces gens ! J’ai déjà eu l’envie de le faire mais j’ai démissionné ( j’ai ainsi stoppé l’hémorragie mais pas les ennuis pour rester polie)


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Oh la la, on ne m’a pas prévenue ... ce post existe depuis longtemps et je l’ai zappé 😅
la nenette doit être mince 16 gosses à s’occuper c’est top pour maigrir 🤪

Bon sérieusement, c’est mon habitude, la PMI a écrit n’importe quoi.
*Si elle dit « il faut sauter du pont, donc on saute du pont ? » 🏊‍♀️*

Pour info

*J’ai eu un souci début mars 2020, un papa qui faisait un déplacement pour son job en Italie 🇮🇹 en plein Covid et j’avais dit au papa de ne pas venir chez moi au retour d'Italie et pour faire court qu’il garde son fils.*

 J’ai envoyé un mail à la responsable de la PMI pour « me protéger » s’il appelait on ne sait jamais la PMI, et lui avais dit que s’il revenait je comptais démissionner car « _*soit la vie ou le boulot je choisissais la vie « *_
Donc elle m’avait répondu que j'étais «trop catégorique et être + light » en gros.

Suite à son mail, je l’ai appelée Et lui ai dit « *que la PMI en n’avait rien à faire si j'étais morte, par contre ma famille serait dévastée »
Résultat : elle m’a dit de faire pour le mieux *

Donc quand il est revenu en France ... devinez quoi ? *17 MARS 2020 CONFINEMENT SUR TOUTE LA FRANCE *....
 La puéricultrice m’a appelée et a reconnu que j'avais raison. D’ailleurs pour info lors du déconfinement
elle m’avait dit de mettre les enfants dans un parc chacun. 4 GOSSES = 4 PARCS 😅😂🤣

*Conclusion : *agir en fonction de SOI surtout la 9ème vague est bientôt là .

JE me protège, ma famille, mes accueillis et LEUR famille.
En janvier dernier, une maman enceinte donc je fais entrer le Covid chez moî ? Bah NON donc PERSONNE chez moi donc à l'extérieur et QUI s’est plaint ? Levez le doigt que je le vire 😡

*Nous sommes SUR LE TERRAIN, la PMI a été et est ENCORE aux abonnés absents 👉🏽 DONC ON GÈRE MESDAMES de la PMI  *


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Décembre 2022)

@NounouNat2  Eh bien bravo pour votre solidarité avec votre collègue !
Vous avez eu totalement raison de la soutenir, et d'affronter cette puer...
Je pense que maintenant elle se sent soutenue, par ses collègues, ses employeurs et la nouvelle puer et qu'elle va être re-motivée, elle n'a commis aucune faute ! Aucun doute qu'elle retrouvera un petit bout à accueillir avec des parents bienveillants.

Dommage qu'elle ait démissionné (et du coup perd ses ARE) mais quelle satisfaction elle doit avoir de "virer" ces employeurs !!!

Si toutes les assmats victimes d'abus des puer montraient un peu les dents comme vous l'avez fait, il y aurait beaucoup moins d'abus.

Bonne continuation à elle, à vous !


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Il y a bien eu une pétition qui avait été faite contre une puéricultrice abusive et elle n’a plus le droit de venir sur notre commune.


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Décembre 2022)

Nous sommes 250 AM dans notre ville, bien évidement, toutes ne sont pas associées, mais toutes celles qui la connaisse de près ou de loin, oui.
Pour certaines, il y a eu des incertitudes, de la peur, il a fallut convaincre, argumenter,  SURTOUT faire prendre conscience que nous sommes toutes sur le même bâteau, qu' il ne sert à rien d'être mesquin ou jaloux, garder en tête, que ça peut arriver à n'importe laquelle d'entre-nous, personne n'est à l'abris. Devant une injustice on ne peut se contenter de détourner le regard, il faut agir, pas seulement pour une collègue, en particulier mais aussi pour NOUS TOUTES !
L'union fait la force, ne pas s'isoler est essentiel


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

La puéricultrice qui a suivi, faisait très attention à la manière de nous parler ... bon enfin de compte, j’ai appris qu’elle n’avait pas tenu le choc .😅 sommes des vilaines AM ...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@NounouNat2 

250 AM c’est beaucoup 🤨 pour combien d’habitants ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Décembre 2022)

CHANTOU, 50 000 habitants


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

Perso ce qui me débecterait aujourd'hui c'est qu'en prime de démissionner et de perdre tous mes droits, je leur accorde alors un préavis pour qu'ils aient le temps de se retourner et me trouver une remplaçante. 
La raison principale pour laquelle pour la première fois de ma vie je la jouerais filou en faisant un abandon de poste c'est qu'ils devraient alors se dem... du jour au lendemain et sans que rien ne puisse m'être réclamé.
Alors qu'aujourd'hui en respectant la procédure, elle a écrit noir sur blanc qu'elle démissionnait, si elle refuse de faire son préavis les PE seraient en droit de lui réclamer une indemnité pour préjudice de l'équivalent du salaire du préavis (en pus de n'être évidement pas payée). Avec un abandon de poste, c'est hallucinant, mais pourtant c'est la réalité ils ne pourraient QUE faire un licenciement pour faute, pas de possibilité d'obliger un préavis. Mais ce qui est fait, est fait...
Ce qui est certain c'est que dans ma commune aucune AM ne pourrait ignorer leur comportement, ce qui est certain aussi c'est qu'autant tout le monde s'accorde à dire que je suis une personne hyper gentille, empathique, aidante, autant eux découvriraient chaque jour de mon préavis combien je peux être détestable, impolie...

Ceci étant dit le plus important c'est qu'elle est aujourd'hui lavée de l'affront qu'ils ont fait et a pris les rennes en décidant elle même de mettre fin à cette collaboration.


----------



## NounouNat2 (3 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends et approuve tout à fait ton point de vue Griselda, mais ma collègue a voulu, je pense, faire "Ça dans les règles", elle est jeune et très sensible. Cette histoire l'a beaucoup secoué, elle a juste envie de finir au plus tôt, sans trop de vagues, en particulier pour l'enfant, qui lui n'a rien demandé.
Pour les parents en question, même avec préavis, je pense qu'ils vont avoir du mal à retrouver une AM, d'une part, parce que les nouvelles vont vite, mais d'autre part, parce qu'en cette fin d'année, dans ma ville nous sommes toutes ou presque au complet.
Idem pour les crèches et MAM


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

Et je comprends aussi ta collègue, je me réconforterais en me disant qu'au moins moi je suis droite dans mes bottes, je suis honnête dans ma façon de régler ça et après tout ça aussi c'est important. Il faut bien admettre qu'aucune petite vengeance ne peut véritablement réparer le mal qu'ils ont tenté de lui faire. Les nuits blanches. Le plus important reste la finalité: elle est bien plus classe qu'eux en agissant ainsi.

A vrai dire la seule fois de ma carrière où j'ai pu faire les frais d'un PE particulièrement malhonnête je me suis contentée de le mettre dehors de chez moi avec perte et fracas quand il est venu me porter mes papiers car il enfonçait le clou me traitant avec mépris. J'aurais pu aller au Prud'homme car le solde n'était pas bon et il était facile de le démontrer mais après réflexion j'ai décidé de classer cette histoire plutôt que de rentrer en guerre. Ais je eut raison ou tort? Il faudrait avoir plusieurs vies parallèles et tester les options pour savoir ce qui nous fait le plus de bien. J'ai eut droit avec eux à une plainte avec contrôle de la PMI qui n'a pas mis plus de 15 minutes pour comprendre que je n'étais absolument pas en cause dans leur délire, j'ai même fini au contraire avec les honneurs d'une puer' qui m'a répété combien elle était ravie de voir mon professionnalisme et m'a d'ailleurs ensuite demandé si j'accepterais de travailler pour le CD au profit de familles ayant besoin d'un soutient pédagogique. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de faire encore 2 ou 3 fois l'an des rêves les concernant...
Je ne suis pas certaine qu'aujourd'hui je resterais aussi classe: j'ai laissé le contrat se terminer comme il se devait, j'ai continué à accueillir l'enfant comme si de rien n'était (il n'y était pour rien) et j'ai même largement œuvré pour l’apaisement de ce petit envers sa Mère (il était devenu odieux avec elle) Bref... je ne regrette pas pour cet enfant mais pour ce PE par contre...


----------

